# Stika SX-8 driver help!



## MarioM (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a SX-8 stika with Dr. stika plus. I am running Windows 7 and I cannot find a driver for this cutter. Is there a driver for this model or do I need to buy the SV-8 model......

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Mario


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Status for Windows 7 with cutting Products


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

64 bit Win 7?

Download and try the SV-8 driver.

I just went through the same with with my SX-12 and the 64 bit SV-12 driver worked fine with Stika.

Add http:// to the line below and then go to "Drivers"

support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_productsupportsearch.aspx?pf=Cutters&pm=SV-8/12/15


----------



## MarioM (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes Win 7 home edition 64 bit. I hate this windows! I loved my XP windows.....

Thanks for the info I will try it.

Mario


----------



## MarioM (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok I downloaded the sv-8 64 bit win 7 driver.... Now how do I apply it to my stika?

Mario


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

MarioM said:


> Ok I downloaded the sv-8 64 bit win 7 driver.... Now how do I apply it to my stika?
> 
> Mario


Same page, top right "How to install a Roland driver in Windows 7 and Windows Vista"


----------



## MarioM (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you! It works!

Mario


----------



## kr15 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread, but I can't find the solution anywhere else. I recently bought a sx 12 and I would like to use it on my 64bit windows 7. Everytime I try to install the sv 12 64bit driver using the instructions on Rolands website Windows says that it could not find driver software for my device. How did you guys get this to work. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## mikeandmekanix (Dec 29, 2012)

kr15 said:


> Sorry for bringing up an old thread, but I can't find the solution anywhere else. I recently bought a sx 12 and I would like to use it on my 64bit windows 7. Everytime I try to install the sv 12 64bit driver using the instructions on Rolands website Windows says that it could not find driver software for my device. How did you guys get this to work. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


I am also having this same issue with my sx 12 and windows 7

After I browse for the driver I get a pop up thats says
Windows could not find driver software for your device.​


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Been about 18 months since I did this but I believe I just ran the EXE file for the driver.


----------

